
Program Logics for Certified Compilers [pdf] - ingve
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/plcc.pdf
======
ingve
Link to announcement about making the book free to access on the authors web
pages:

[https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/coq-
club/2020-09/msg00016.h...](https://sympa.inria.fr/sympa/arc/coq-
club/2020-09/msg00016.html)

